# Tech review: The Livio Radio



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Tech review: The Livio Radio.

*Product: The Livio Radio, an Internet radio stereo featuring Pandora radio.*










-- Tom


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I've noticed that Pandora is starting to play some ads, so it's just about time to find a new station.


----------

